# Turbo... can you help me understand some stuff..



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

im interested in building a turbo engine... theres a few things i need help understanding first..

1 -- blow off valve... what causes the blow off valve to blow off? is it electronical?. or whenever your engine stops sucking in mass air, it just releases automatically?... 

2 -- boost controller.. How does it control boost?... does it tell the engine to increase/decrease boost...

3 -- T-turbos t-25/t-28/t-20.. etc etc.. do they all use the same mounting points.. IE can they be interchanged?

more questiones will be added as i can think of them..

please help


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Try doing a search.

1. BOV - pressure actuated
2. Boost controller - electronic, vacuum
3. Not all can be interchanged. T25 and T28 can.

The search button is your friend.

Jody


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

Dude, you gotta read Suck, squish, bang, blow by MKojima at sportcompactcar magazine.. I will try to scan the pages and post or you can just order back issues, I'll find out dates


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

1fastser said:


> *Try doing a search.
> 
> 1. BOV - pressure actuated
> 2. Boost controller - electronic, vacuum
> ...


suck squeeze bang blow just describes the combustion processs, it doesn't have anything to do with turbo.

1) BOV is VACUUM activated....i.e. boost closes the bov, so when you shift, it gets vacuum and opens the bov
2) BC is 100% vacuum controlled. 
3) Any turbo in the T2 series uses the same manifold flange. Once you go T3 or larger, T3 manifold flanges are needed.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

i seee...... lol, thanks! im just trying to get on my road to turbo tuning..


----------



## mpg9999 (Nov 22, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *suck squeeze bang blow just describes the combustion processs, it doesn't have anything to do with turbo.
> 
> 1) BOV is VACUUM activated....i.e. boost closes the bov, so when you shift, it gets vacuum and opens the bov
> 2) BC is 100% vacuum controlled.
> 3) Any turbo in the T2 series uses the same manifold flange. Once you go T3 or larger, T3 manifold flanges are needed. *


Thats earlier in the series. Mike later talks about compressor sizing and things like that.


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

in theMay issue of hot compacts & imports they did half the mag on turbo stuff


----------

